# Don't-like breeds?



## KittyKatMe (Nov 27, 2012)

We've all seen posts about our favorite breeds, but what about the breeds we don't like? Obviously, all bunnies are adorable, but some breeds are just more likable then others... I don't personally like Giant Angoras, Californians, Florida Whites, Himalayans, or Satin Angoras. This is just from the ones I've met. Anyone else? Just thought it'd be something to think about


----------



## Troller (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't say I've had extensive experience with various breeds but I know and have been around a few. I'd have to say Netherland Dwarf, Britannia Petite, Belgian Hare and most really woolly/furry breeds. The first set is cause I'm not a fan of small or skinny (Heh truly I like big buns) finding them visually unappealing, and the other set for practicality reasons as I don't want to dedicate my life to grooming.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 27, 2012)

the only other rabbit ive been around except a rex and NZ is the ND. I dont find them very appealing. the one I was around was very mean...literally hanging from the bars on her cage and shaking it and trying to bite....really angry bunny


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not sure that ALL bunnies are adorable.  I'm not a huge BP or LH fan.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't care for the big breeds, Flemish and California's, Giant Chinchillas etc. I don't even know why. They intimidate me for some reason. and I met a California one time who was SO mean. Unfortunately that sticks in your head....like Rachels story about the ND.

I also don't care for red eyed rabbits. They freak me out......

BUT they are all still cute in their own way of course


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 27, 2012)

Ours are rescues. We've had everything from a Netherland to a Checkered Giant--he was very small and anti-social and she's very large, active and a lap bunny. The only ones that we would shy away from are the long haired breeds, but if it came to rescuing we'd just do a lot of clipping.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 27, 2012)

i like all rabbits but some more than others, i love the big breeds best. I do have to admit though some are cuter than others


----------



## kmaben (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with Lisa. The REW kinda freaks me out too. But it's not bunny specific. Whats with the Britannia petite hating? They're little fire crackers! But I have one so I may be slightly slanted opinion wise.


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of Neatherlands Dwarfs. Everyone seems to want tiny bunnies as if there's no other kinds.. so I have a bit of hate out for them. I don't HATE long furred breeds, but I'd never ever want one. A part from that I love all the bunnies.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 27, 2012)

I raised Californians for 4 years and HATE them. The only reason I got them was I wanted to do well at the FFA show and it was imposible to win with a mini rex. (my senior year I decided to show just californians to better my chances and a Mini Rex WON. And of course that mini rex that won was one that I BREED and sold. STILL kicking my self for that). Also at a coop show I was at one of my californians almost amputated my finger. I was at another coop show once and had to get some crazy birtania petiets out of their cages because everybody else was to scared to. Those things are evil. Another breed (or group of breeds) that I do not like now are the long haired ones. Since having Beauty (jersey wooly) I realize how much of a pain to groom they are and how messy they are. I guess you could say that I am not a fan of the running breeds. They just have too much energy. I have a friend who breeds english spots and they are crazy. 

Sorry that this list is so long. I just have experience with lots of breeds.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 27, 2012)

MiserySmith wrote:


> I'm not a huge fan of Neatherlands Dwarfs. Everyone seems to want tiny bunnies as if there's no other kinds.. so I have a bit of hate out for them. s.



Says the owner of a holland Lop a tiny breed of rabbit created from Netherland dwarfs.

Sorry, that just struck me as bit ironic :wink


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 27, 2012)

They're still not the same  and I didn't get him simply because I wanted a 'small and easy' rabbit. He was an emergency rescue. I probably wouldn't have ever gotten or enjoyed lops if it wasn't for him.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 27, 2012)

Lop breeds don't really appeal to me. They are cute and all, but they have never really hit me as something I would have. 
Rex and mini rex are the same, nothing that I really find all that special. Rex fur seems to cause me problems as well, I tend to have problems with the fine fur going everywhere.
Really little breeds, like netherland dwarfs are too small. I like something a bit bigger. The little guys seems to be harder to handle and more fiesty. Some have reputations for bad behaviour as well, I know not all are like that though. That being said, if there was one that was a bit calmer I might consider it. 

I do like big fluffy bunnies. If I had my way (and the money and easier access to a rabbit), I would get another REW giant angora again.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 27, 2012)

well, I tend to have problems with the fine fur going everywhere.

^^^^i agree. I still love my mini Rex but a long haired breed like Agnes is much cleaner because if she sheds or molts, her hair is in clumps and stays where it fell off. Archies hair flies EVERY where. It's a bit much for my neat freak personality  I don't see myself having a Rex breed again.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 27, 2012)

I personally do not like and would never raise any of the popular breeds. Such as mini rex, hollands, nethies or especially lionheads. BUT I can appreciate a very cute bunny when I see it in those breeds.

I love to go against the norm which is why I love all full-arch breeds. Oh and belgians are skinny but definitely not small. They need just as much area and special care as flemish. They are pretty big rabbits with a max weight of 9.5lbs.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't really see the appeal of Lionheads (my personal opinion of course) or many of the lop breeds. I could only see myself really enjoying the French lop, if I had to choose one. 

While they're certainly pretty and look very fun, I don't think that I'd be able to spend enough time and energy on one of the wool breeds.

I'm also not a huge fan of any breed in REW. The eyes don't bother me, I just think they're boring.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't love giant breeds, as in, I wouldn't ever want to own them, but they are SO cute! I don't like red eyed rabbits either. Jersey woolies and Angoras look strange to me... And some nethies have weirdly shaped heads that I've never been a fan of.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 27, 2012)

I love lops, but I don't like angora breeds (which is ironic because I have a Lionhead). I typically like small, chunky, laid-back bunnies. I have 5 Mini Rexes, but I don't think I'll get another because the fine hair everywhere. I'm not a huge fan of any giant breeds except Flops and Elops. I think NDs are adorable. What's all the hate? I love Hollands and Mini Lops. I see bunnies as little fluffballs that I can hold without getting smooshed, so I prefer small breeds.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL Elizabeth but the REW breeds always win best in show 

Or at least here in Texas. It gets pretty easy if you don't have to worry about getting the right coloring. I just can't handle Hollands and mini Rex I think they are cute and pretty but down here they are so competitive and super overrated. I like those kind of breeds that make people say oh I have never seen one of those!


----------



## majorv (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmmm...I don't care forNDs because oftheir blocky heads. I've also heard and seen some that were just plain wicked! I don't care for the English Lop and their overgrown ears and Angora's have WAY too much hair to take care of!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 27, 2012)

I am not a big fan of New Zealand's because I've been around so many and they don't seem very nice or anything lol.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 28, 2012)

I am not a fan of nethies either. Lops never really appealed to me. I guess that the only rabbit breeds that I really like are in order 1)Mini Rex (favorite breed of all time) and 2) polish. I have never had experience with full sized rex or flemish so do not know much about those. The big problem I see with flemish is that they weigh to much to hold or carry. another one of the few breeds that I like is the dutch though I have never met one. I do not like the variety white. It is just to hard to keep their coats white like they are supposed to be. Heck I do not even like broken Mini Rex that much because the white on their coats rarely stays white. As you can see I am really picky with my rabbits.


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 28, 2012)

Holland lops.

My friend has a Holland lop and he is just pure EVIL!!! When my friend is around, he acts like a little angel. As soon as she walks away, little O (Ocean) likes to scratch, bite, and pee!

I despise Holland lops...


----------



## DharmaBuns (Nov 29, 2012)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> LOL Elizabeth but the REW breeds always win best in show
> 
> Or at least here in Texas. It gets pretty easy if you don't have to worry about getting the right coloring. I just can't handle Hollands and mini Rex I think they are cute and pretty but down here they are so competitive and super overrated. I like those kind of breeds that make people say oh I have never seen one of those!


It's sad but true!! I have heard the phrase "If it aint white it aint right" soooo many times by rabbit friends, lol. They're (semi) jokingly referring to how a REW wins evvvvvvvvvvvery time.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 29, 2012)

the smaller uppy earred breeds...and honestly mini rex lol


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 29, 2012)

DharmaBuns wrote:


> *woahlookitsme wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL Elizabeth but the REW breeds always win best in show
> ...






I didn't know that they always win, (although it makes sense) I've never been a fan of them... creepy red eyes


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 30, 2012)

I despise most of the wool breeds- especially Lion heads. I hadthe opportunity to have a nicely bred pair and despite the doe having the sweetest parents(I picked them out) she was EVIL, the buck was cute but I didn't find them anywhere near as friendly. I don't ever want to get back into popular breeds, it's soo cut throat to show them-at least around me. Some of the rudest people I met while showing was in Holland lop and mini rex. Had a bad run in with some Nethies too so Those I won't get into again either. 
I LOVE my dutch, and someday would love to get into an arch breed(maybe Tans, English Spots or Rhinelanders) but that would be years down the road I don't have the space right now, nor the ambition. I have a nice pair of broken new zealands and a pair of Californians that I raise the offspring for meat but I show the parents. I like them bu tI'd much rather show a different breed.


----------



## CCWelch (Nov 30, 2012)

I really don't care for Britannia Petites, after watching the judge avoid the mouth and head at the ARBA Convention, it just made me realize that would definitely not be the breed for me. (But I do raise Checkered Giants...go figure)


----------



## MagPie (Nov 30, 2012)

I haven't been around a whole lot of rabbits, so my list is short. I've never really met any mean rabbits. I don't care much for lops (except French lops are ok, because they are big) or lion heads.

I do have a netherland and he is a character and some times a handful. Sweet little guy tho and I love him just the same. If I hadn't of rescued him I probably would have gone with a calmer rabbit, but I kind of like the crazy hyperactive Harvey haha.


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 30, 2012)

OMGOSH! I HATE French lops! My friend bought a prize winning French lop buck a couple of years ago. He was a living... I don't even know what to call him. Nightmare? He bit right through my friend's dad's fingernail! He would attack you like I attack chocolate! He was pure evil...

They sold him, and next thing we know, some people in that family had a couple of new scars, and the rabbit mysteriously 'dissapeared'. They said he escaped...

Tip: NEVER buy a rabbit unless you see him first. Even if he is a prize-winning rabbit, don't get him unless he is a sweetheart!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Dec 1, 2012)

Some people are going to dislike me for is, but I really don't like Rex's.. Of any kind. I'm also not a big fan of Californians. Or Flemish giants.

I mostly don't like Mini Rex's because they are SO over showed here and I really dislike the way they moult. Interestingly enough, Hollands aren't very well known around here though, there was one at my county fair. There were two mini lops, and the rest were either Rex's or the really big breeds.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't LOVE mini rexes either... I dunno why, just something with how their fur looks...


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 1, 2012)

Hmm... this thread has gotten popular quickly. 

I suppose if I were to pick a breed that I don't care for it would be a netherland dwarf (even though Peter was one, I still loved him though)I find they are just too skittish and high energy! I LOVE big buns because they are more evenly tempered and easier to handle


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 1, 2012)

Zaiya wrote:


> OMGOSH! I HATE French lops! My friend bought a prize winning French lop buck a couple of years ago. He was a living... I don't even know what to call him. Nightmare? He bit right through my friend's dad's fingernail! He would attack you like I attack chocolate! He was pure evil...
> 
> They sold him, and next thing we know, some people in that family had a couple of new scars, and the rabbit mysteriously 'dissapeared'. They said he escaped...
> 
> Tip: NEVER buy a rabbit unless you see him first. Even if he is a prize-winning rabbit, don't get him unless he is a sweetheart!



this actually made me kinda laugh...i have been sooo lucky to never meet a mean lop. the mean ones were lionheads or polish, some nethies haha 

i wouldnt judge the breed off one rabbit, though!! 

French lop buck who had never been around kids before


















French lop doe who had never been around kids before





a 3 year old holland raised with kids










i like lops...lol. hope to never meet a bad one!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 1, 2012)

Brenda, those pictures are sooo cute!

Anyway, I like big and small breeds, but am not a fan of angoras unless their fur is shaved.


----------



## Zaiya (Dec 1, 2012)

The first lop looks a lot like the devil-bun that I was unfortunate to meet...


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 1, 2012)

Zaiya wrote:


> The first lop looks a lot like the devil-bun that I was unfortunate to meet...



LOL aw im so sorry your intro to french lops was by a devil spawn!

Honestly, he is the biggest baby of the trio. Took me two weeks, but i walk in the shed and he presses his face against the cage for pets and i cannot even put my hand in there without petting him or else he traps my hand with his face haha


----------



## Zaiya (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, so different...


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 1, 2012)

fuzz16 wrote:


> Honestly, he is the biggest baby of the trio. Took me two weeks, but i walk in the shed and he presses his face against the cage for pets and i cannot even put my hand in there without petting him or else he traps my hand with his face haha



That has got to be the cutest French lop out there-all the pictures are adorable-you've about got me convinced that my next bunny I get will be a French lop.


----------



## Zaiya (Dec 1, 2012)

I warn you: be careful which bun you choose...


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 2, 2012)

Zaiya wrote:


> I warn you: be careful which bun you choose...



That's the way it is with any rabbit, not just one breed :/

Honestly, I am one of those people that loves any rabbit that comes my way. I think they're all adorable and they have their own individual charm :biggrin2:


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 7, 2012)

MiserySmith said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Neatherlands Dwarfs. Everyone seems to want tiny bunnies as if there's no other kinds.. so I have a bit of hate out for them. I don't HATE long furred breeds, but I'd never ever want one. A part from that I love all the bunnies.




boo! I have 2 dwarfs..lol


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Dec 7, 2012)

Im not to crazy about any of the big breeds, but english lops. I tried raising them their just to much to handle and take up SO much room. An the feed they go threw....NO thank you!! I had a rex he was a sweet boy...but they just don't appeal to me. I raise Lionheads, hollands and have a ND doe, these are the only breeds i would ever raise. I have to say i did have a satin one time, and i did enjoy him!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 7, 2012)

I havn't really met any buns I didn't like, but some need more patience to see their individual good points heheheee
I wouldn't have an ELop because I'm afraid of ear injuries. I tend to not like the arch breeds as much because I like snuggle buns. My husband dislikes REW and is so good about us having so many rescues I wouldn't push the issue. I have lops, uppy eard, large, small, all sorts of colors and breeds- they are all wonderfully unique.


----------



## LionheadLady (Dec 12, 2012)

Funny because I used to breed them & it is even my user name on here.... But, Lionheads! They are so inconsistent! There are a few breeders that have awesome ones, but most are so horrendous looking! 

Other than the inconsistency in the lions, I think each rabbit holds it's own beauty. I think that if you actually got to see a BIS winner in each breed you may appreciate them more. 

I was not a fan of Britts... then I saw this stunning Britt posed perfectly on the BIS table & it won... It was gorgeous! They may not make good pets, but they look stunning when bred to the SOP. 

I used to think English Lops were among the ugliest of all... My daughter breeds them & has done fabulous with them on the tables winning many BIS wins. They are an amazing breed with the best personality. They are so elegant when you see a really nice one. 

I think that besides Lionheads the only other breed that bugs me is Velveteen Lops... Again, it is inconsistency. 

=)


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont really like the fuzzy/hairy breeds. Lots of work and those really super puffy ones, Giant Angora? Look scary!!!!!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

I would have to say that I would probably never have an English lop. I would be terrified that something would happen to one of those long ears. I think they're pretty, but I would be constantly worried about ear problems. More stress than its worth probably. 
I will say that I would be picky about having a Nethie, I only really like the black/chocolate otters and that is because of their faces. But the solid ones, I don't really like that much. 
But I like most breeds, I would just be picky about color I guess. I love all giant breeds and all arch breeds. I think they're so adorable and anything with a gigantic uppy ear is amazing in my book! lol. 
My husband doesn't really like the long haired breeds or Rex's(the only Rex's he likes are Archie and Natasha Rabbitova) the other pictures I show him, they don't do anything for him. But I did find that he loves Checkered Giants, because he says they have a "racing stripe down their backs". lol, such a man.


----------

